# Old 35mm Cameras



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Clearing the cupboards and wardrobes in my Mother's house and came across a 'nest' of 35mm film cameras.

A boxed Minolta Riva Zoom 70, a Kodak Coloursnap 35 and an Agfa Optima 1.

Any of them of any interest to camera buffs?

Julian L

P.S. You pay for the postage


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

PM sent...


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

blackandgolduk said:


> PM sent...


Cameras sent ...


----------

